# Winter Tourist Delivery Planned



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Itinerary*

So far, I think I will start at The Charles in Munich and then spend two days in Berchtesgaden at the InterContinental, which I haven't been to since 2005.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

JSpira said:


> So far, I think I will start at The Charles in Munich and then spend two days in Berchtesgaden at the InterContinental, which I haven't been to since 2005.


The Charles is a wonderful hotel.

Have fun in the 335d! It'll be great to enjoy lower fuel expense than the regular petrol.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

ViaPerturbatio said:


> The Titanium and Oyster make a classy combo.


+1.

I've seen it and liked it. Besides, it will not be a common combination, you won't see yourself coming and going every day. 

Looking forward to your report to mitigate some of that winter blues... :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Right now, (I think) the itinerary looks like this

21.12. arrive in Munich - stay at The Charles
22.12. in Munich (still at the Charles)
23.12. take delivery - stay outside of München
24.12. drive to Berchtesgaden, stay at InterContinental
25.12. in Berchtesgaden
26.12. depart Berchtesgaden for Graz, Grand Hotel Wiesler
27.12. in Graz, Grand Hotel Wiesler
28.12. depart Graz for München, stay at Kempinski Airport hotel
29.12. flight to U.S.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

See if you have more success getting in to see Magna Steyr in Graz than I did. Here is the contact information I have:



> Peter Klöckl
> Group Communications
> 
> MAGNA STEYR Fahrzeugtechnik AG & Co KG
> ...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> See if you have more success getting in to see Magna Steyr in Graz than I did. Here is the contact information I have:


They are probably closed then but I will enquire.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

JSpira said:


> They are probably closed then but I will enquire.


If Steyr is open, let me know if you need assistance with that.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

An update:

21.12. arrive in Munich - stay at The Charles
22.12. in Munich (still at the Charles)
23.12. take delivery (final E.D. for 2009) - drive to Garching for winter tires - drive to Passau, stay at the Schloß Ort
24.12. drive to Berchtesgaden, stay at InterContinental
25.12. in Berchtesgaden
26.12. depart Berchtesgaden for Graz, Grand Hotel Wiesler
27.12. in Graz, Grand Hotel Wiesler
28.12. depart Graz for München, stay at Kempinski Airport hotel
29.12. flight to U.S.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Update - delete Passau, add Lindau*

21.12. arrive in Munich - stay at The Charles
22.12. in Munich (still at the Charles)
23.12. take delivery (final E.D. for 2009) - drive to Garching for winter tires - drive to Linda, stay at the Bayerischer Hof
24.12. drive to Berchtesgaden, stay at InterContinental
25.12. in Berchtesgaden
26.12. depart Berchtesgaden for Graz, Grand Hotel Wiesler
27.12. in Graz, Grand Hotel Wiesler
28.12. depart Graz for München, stay at Kempinski Airport hotel
29.12. flight to U.S.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Why the Charles and not the Mandarin?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ucla95 said:


> Why the Charles and not the Mandarin?


I want to try something new. I could very easily fall into the same pattern every time I visit a city, esp. München, so I am extra careful to look for new places to visit and new places to stay at.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm assuming you don't want the spa package or the multi-room deal for families, so the only special I see from LHW for the Charles is this one:



> Package: Exclusive Shopping in Munich
> 
> One night accommodation/including breakfast/Welcome Drink/Late Check-Out/Amenity in the room/Limousine transfer to the shopping area/Discount Voucher for Oberpollinger Shopping mall/delivery service for your purchases to the hotel/free use of The Charles Spa INCLUDED ITEMS (TOTAL PER STAY): TAXES 89.41 EUR, BUFFET BF 56.00 EUR,
> 
> ...


They also quote the same package with better rooms or Jr Suites at slightly higher rates. Let me know what you think of the place.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> I'm assuming you don't want the spa package or the multi-room deal for families, so the only special I see from LHW for the Charles is this one:
> Package: Exclusive Shopping in Munich
> 
> One night accommodation/including breakfast/Welcome Drink/Late Check-Out/Amenity in the room/Limousine transfer to the shopping area/Discount Voucher for Oberpollinger Shopping mall/delivery service for your purchases to the hotel/free use of The Charles Spa INCLUDED ITEMS (TOTAL PER STAY): TAXES 89.41 EUR, BUFFET BF 56.00 EUR,
> ...


I haven't been to Oberpollinger since it was recast from Karstadt to more KaDeWe (this was around 2007 I think) and I doubt I will have much time for shopping anyway (other than stopping to pick up a new car, of course).

I'm happy with the package I got, esp. since it includes the EUR 56 breakfast (is that a new record for breakfast buffet pricing?)!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Beenthere said:


> Been there, done that. Already searching new locations for next trip. :thumbup:


Ja, I'm in the same cities a lot (Munich, Vienna, London, just to name a few) so I try to find new things in those cities and also find completely new places to visit.

Last year, for example, Portorož and the Karst region was one area I explored that I had never been to. Trieste was another city. This year I got to know the Kamptal and other parts of Niederöstereich instead of just hanging out in Dürnstein and the Wachau. I hadn´t been to the Burgenland since I was a teenager so I spent some time there as well.

I´ve driven past Graz but never stopped so visiting Graz will be fun.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Beenthere said:


> There is endless opportunity IMNHO! :thumbup:


Ja, and we're just covering Mitteleuropa right now. There's a lot in North America, Asia and those other continents as well.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

JSpira said:


> ...
> 
> I'm happy with the package I got, esp. since it includes the EUR 56 breakfast (is that a new record for breakfast buffet pricing?)!


It may be the result of cutting and pasting. I think that is for the two night stay I entered to get the list of packages. I assume 28 EUR is the correct amount.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> It may be the result of cutting and pasting. I think that is for the two night stay I entered to get the list of packages. I assume 28 EUR is the correct amount.


I wasn't sure since you indicated the nightly rate of EUR 280. EUR 28 for Frühstück sounds about right.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

JSpira said:


> I want to try something new. I could very easily fall into the same pattern every time I visit a city, esp. München, so I am extra careful to look for new places to visit and new places to stay at.


Thank you for doing that. You are always so gracious to give us hotel reviews.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Sounds like the itinerary is locked in but have you picked a color yet?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Sounds like the itinerary is locked in but have you picked a color yet?


Ja, Montegoblau und Oyster.


----------

